# XP Outlook to Mac Mail Program



## Evan001 (Dec 9, 2002)

Has anyone had any experience migrating their Windows Microsoft Outlook PST files to Apple's Mail program.

How did you do it?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks, 

Evan


----------



## Gnomo (Dec 10, 2002)

I have done this...and it was ugly.  Had to read some really bad english and try to figure out what I was supposed to do.  Plus I lost all of my attachments.  (Stupid Perl script that only extracted text  )

Anywho, there seem to be some better options now.  SourceForge has a project for a program that will convert .pst files to the unix standard mbox, which can be imported in Mail 1.2.2 or Entourage (if you only have OS X.1) and then you can import from Entourage to mail.

Here is the link http://sourceforge.net/projects/ol2mbox/

I have aslo heard that you can use Mozilla's mail (on your windows box) to import from the .pst file and export to mbox.  I haven't tried that yet, but every windows box could use Mozilla, so even if it doesn't work, it is still worth the download.

If you search the internet for outlook to unix, you will find a great deal of websites that mention installing an IMAP server on your unix  box (aka Mac) and then move your messages that way...but that is way to complicated for me.


----------



## tomi12619 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Guys who has migration question, dilemmas,

I have found this website and let me say another version for outlook to mac mail.

firstly The Bat! (www.ritlabs.com) can import the outlook mailboxes. Secondly with The Bat! you can export into unix mailbox format. If i am not mistaken - I haven't got apple maschine, 'cos here in Hungary just few ppl has it - the Mac mail can import from unix mailbox format...

I hope I didn't say stupid ideas, but give it a try...

With love: Tomi



			
				Gnomo said:
			
		

> I have done this...and it was ugly.  Had to read some really bad english and try to figure out what I was supposed to do.  Plus I lost all of my attachments.  (Stupid Perl script that only extracted text  )
> 
> Anywho, there seem to be some better options now.  SourceForge has a project for a program that will convert .pst files to the unix standard mbox, which can be imported in Mail 1.2.2 or Entourage (if you only have OS X.1) and then you can import from Entourage to mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Decado (Apr 4, 2005)

i went through the same pain a couple of months ago. search the "How to" forum and you will find the answer


----------



## yokozmima (Dec 19, 2007)

The best way I have found to move downloaded email is through setting up a small IMAP server. 

Step 1: Download and install hMailServer from http://www.hmailserver.com/
It's quick and real simple. (it's free)
Step 2: Setup the IMAP server by adding a fake domain (domain.corp) and add a user. (Remember to disable the Windows firewall or open the IMAP ports so client can connect) 
Step 3: Add the IMAP account to both the mail software on the mac and on the windows computers (use the IP address of the PC with the mail software for the IMAP server)
Step 4: Now drag and drop the emails you need to transfer in to the IMAP inbox (addition folders can be added if need be)
Step 5: Drag and drop the emails off the IMAP box to the destination mailbox.

Using this method can be a life saver if their are multiple email boxes or multiple computers that need to be transfered. Since IMAP is universal this same method could be used for most any other OSs like Linux. And finally if the computers are not on the LAN together you could do this across the WAN, but that may take a while.

... Happy transfering


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 19, 2007)

yokozmima said:


> The best way I have found to move downloaded email is through setting up a small IMAP server.



Even better switch to IMAP all the way. This allows you too access your mail around the globe and with multiple computers (simultanously). As IMAP is stored on the MAIL server, crashing your computer does not lead to lost mails as they are still on the mailserver. Ofcourse backups are still needed as also the mailserver can crash, but as that is in general a dedicated system, the change that a crash happens is small.

I use it a couple of years now and would know how do handle my mail without IMAP.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## paulkatzoff (Jul 30, 2009)

It should work


----------



## Randy Singer (Jul 31, 2009)

Since it is very common for folks to have used Outlook on their old Windows machine, there are a ton of different schemes, and utilities, that folks have developed in order to get data from Outlook onto their Macintosh.  Here are the ones that I know of.  Note that if you have just purchased a new Macintosh that you can simply have your local Apple store do it for you for free.

The cheapest way to move your e-mail from Outlook to your Macintosh is to download the free open source e-mail program Thunderbird for Windows onto the old computer,
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/features.html
export all of your Outlook mail into Thunderbird, copy the Thunderbird folder to your new Macintosh and then import the whole thing into Apple's Mail. All the translators are in these programs to make the transfer mostly seamless.

Contact This (FREE, to transfer addressbook from Outlook to Mail)
http://www.pariahware.com/contactthis.shtml

For moving e-mail and other data from Outlook to Macintosh:
Outlook2Mac ($10)
http://www.littlemachines.com

Emailchemy ($29.50)
http://www.weirdkid.com/products/emailchemy/

Move2Mac $50 (includes special high speed USB migration cable)
http://www.detto.com/mac-file-transfer.html

Free data transfer from your old PC at an Apple Store!
http://www.apple.com/getamac/faq/
Scroll down to How Do I Move My Files To A Mac?


----------



## bbrice (Feb 24, 2010)

Try using third party softwares for this purpose. Pst converter pro is good option. Link here www.pstconverterpro.com.


----------



## pstporter (Dec 1, 2010)

PST Converter Pro V 1.3 is released with much more new features.


----------



## Nomor (Feb 8, 2011)

I ended up migrating outlook to thunderbird, then used the hmail server to pull the messages over.  I migrated the mail to thunderbird because when using outlook xp and the hmail server all my attachments were "saved" as winmail.dat

Migrating them to thunderbird first, then saving the e-mails on my dummy hmail server did not cause that error

Thanks for all the help in this forum


----------

